# Congrats to Herve!



## julguribye (Jan 27, 2002)

Just thought I should post this... He has 1000post just as I'm posting this.
Congrats Herve! 1000posts full of crap (cool interesting and funny crap)


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 27, 2002)

I wonder if this "congrats" thread will be as big as the other ones


----------



## julguribye (Jan 27, 2002)

Let's make it that way


----------



## tagliatelle (Jan 27, 2002)

My mother was playing Admiral Ak on the piano.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 27, 2002)

Hmmm...herve's mother made a song about me ?

This worries me


----------



## Steve Jobs (Jan 27, 2002)

Congrats Hervè!


----------



## edX (Jan 27, 2002)

congrats herve 

and don't let anybody tell you that your posts are not quality!!  they just don't understand you. 

i want to hear the admiralak song!!!!


----------



## adambyte (Jan 27, 2002)

My mother was playing Admiral Ak on the guitar. Maybe we should start a band.

Congratulations Herve!


----------



## Nummi (Jan 27, 2002)

"and don't let anybody tell you that your posts are not quality!! they just don't understand you. "


   No Mr. Ed.  He is crazy.  But, so am I so...make this thread big


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 27, 2002)

Hmmm....hey I wanna know what the AdmiralAK song is about.... Maybe I can play it at Ibiza he he 

Have the lyric  sung by Samantha Fox


----------



## RacerX (Jan 27, 2002)

Congratulations Herve! Your post read like _fortune cookies_, but they are always welcome additions!


----------



## tagliatelle (Jan 27, 2002)

I must go to work!


----------



## adambyte (Jan 28, 2002)

Hehe, you'd think the administrators would try to stop us from making unnecessary posts like this...


----------



## adambyte (Jan 28, 2002)

... and this...


----------



## edX (Jan 28, 2002)

I just hate it when somebody posts something just to be humorous.  Don't you agree Admiral Ak?

 I can see adambyte has been hanging around with the wrong crowd


----------



## funkyoucrew (Jan 28, 2002)

congrats hervé!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 28, 2002)

lol 
I've got no prob with humorous post Ed 
Just wasteful ones lol....


Well... funk..you are one funny son of a mac-gun


----------



## Alexandert (Jan 28, 2002)

Congrats to Hervé....

But something more important!!!



THE DUAL 1GHZ IS OUT!!!

GET IT AT THE APPLE STORE!!!


----------



## edX (Jan 29, 2002)

so herve, how do we get this thread to go into an infinite loop without using 1, goto, or 2? can we eventually expect it to implode if we do? 

if a woman screams at her husband but he isn't listening, is there really a noise at all?


----------



## adambyte (Jan 29, 2002)

Ed, I've been hanging around with the wrong crowd? Who is this wrong crowd? Do they use Windows?


----------



## edX (Jan 29, 2002)

well some of them are cross users 

just read the names in this thread. it's a pretty questionable bunch 

you hang out down here at the bottom of the page in all thoughts non technical and you're taking a big chance with your reputation. next thing you know you'll be starting conversations with people and calling 'em friend. What would your real friends think of that? what would the tech heads think of that? what would your mother think of that?  

i'm telling you it's a pretty wild crowd down here 



wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 29, 2002)

oh oh...the wheeebola just claimed another victim


----------



## edX (Jan 30, 2002)

so what's the next question herve?


----------



## edX (Feb 1, 2002)

2 days Herve - we are waiting


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 1, 2002)

That was the funniest picture that i;ve seen in a while! 

Nice one! These junk threads are better than any of the ones with substance!

Procrastination rules!


----------



## edX (Feb 1, 2002)

adambyte - see this last post? a very good example of the wrong crowd 

everyone be sure to visit herve's bar and grill. wrong crowds encouraged


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 1, 2002)

I take offense in an ENTJ kind of way.

Do not try and argue with me.

It will not work.

Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## edX (Feb 2, 2002)

now, who would argue with you, phil?


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 2, 2002)

Only a wrongist.


----------



## edX (Feb 4, 2002)

and how many other wrongists do you know?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 4, 2002)

wrongist ???
what kind of concept is that ? 


I prefer to be called purist


----------



## edX (Feb 4, 2002)

purist? sounds too much like a nazi or supremist thing. we have pretty much shown that inbreeding is unhealthy


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 5, 2002)

hmmm --
purist in terms of ideas not breeding 
When it comes to breeding I go with my instinct... nice looking mediterranean girls  (heck this is slowly becoming my motto.... jeez.... snap out of it Admiral!!!! )



Hey Ed can you picture me yelling out in german, walkign with a one of those horse whip sticks and having a hilteresque mustache ?  hehehe VERY hilarious --- sounds like something out of comedy central....doesnt it ?  (or something out of Get Smart )



Admiral


----------



## edX (Feb 5, 2002)

i missed it by thaaat much.... 

or maybe austin power's next nemesis - he he

I pity the poor girl who falls for you who was born in the Nordic region. i can hear you now "i really like you but... you're just not mediteranian enough for me." 

maybe you should start paying more attention to Bostonian girls. they are much more available at this point i think. although this one girl of your dreams sounds quite interesting. you might have something there.


----------

